# [risolto] usare oxygen-gtk

## lordalbert

Ciao. Ho installato da portage il nuovo oxygen-gtk, per usare il tema oxygen pure sulle gtk (è stato scritto dagli sviluppatori kde, e sembra funzionare decisamente meglio dei workaround precedenti)

Ho però un problema.. se vado in Impostazioni di sistema --> Aspetto delle applicazioni  non ho "Aspetto GTK+" che invece ci dovrebbe essere (come indicato da questa immagine http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_7KH16TIB3Fw/TQfiojNekiI/AAAAAAAACTM/cTFedx0FvAA/s1600/schermata4.png

Quindi, l'ho installato, ma non so come attivarlo (forse è richiesta qualche altra dipendenza che nell'ebuild non viene specificata? )Last edited by lordalbert on Wed Dec 22, 2010 1:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Non so se ho afferrato a pieno... prova cmq ad installare 

```
kde-misc/kcm_gtk

```

----------

## lordalbert

 *ago wrote:*   

> Non so se ho afferrato a pieno... prova cmq ad installare 
> 
> ```
> kde-misc/kcm_gtk
> 
> ...

 

grazie  :Smile:  risolto!

----------

